# Where to buy Idahone ceramic honing rod online?



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I want to buy the Idahone ceramic rod fine 12" online. After a frustrating googling experience, I turn to you to ask: where would be a good place to purchase this?

So far the only place I've found is The Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives but they charge $12 for shipping. Trying to get a better deal if possible.

Thanks!


----------



## pensacola tiger (Sep 27, 2009)

http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningst...lts.asp?Cat=26


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Saves me $3.50! Thanks! :lol:


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

You can buy it from EdgePro Inc., too. I'm not positive what shipping costs but it's always been very reasonable on all my orders. I really like the 8" fine with the blue plastic sleeve the best. It's super compact when in the sleeve and the sleeve protects it.


----------



## burgers (Dec 23, 2015)

I have been using Idahone products for years as I think they are far superior to Lansky, Messermeister and many of the other ceramics on the market. I have struggled to find some things from them too but it seems they have finally opened on online store and carry their whole product line. They are at www.idahone.com and I also found them on ebay at http://www.ebay.com/sch/idahoners/m...EdwAAOSwxN5WYhJ7&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

I get that they are smallish and family run, but so glad we can finally get their stuff easilly. Hope that helps.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Here on this page.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I don't normally use them, I just strop on finishing stones. Anyway, I reviewed a ceramic rod recently:

http://www.cheftalk.com/products/jende-white-ceramic-steel/reviews/4411\

Couple dollars more than the idahone, but shatter resistant


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Sometimes just prior to honing with a ceramic rod, I hone the edge using a german-made steel purchased in the middle 1970s and that combination works great for me on all of my knives: Sabatiers, Henckels, and Forschners - both carbon steel and stainless.  (EDIT) The german steel roughs up the edge a bit (EDIT) which the ceramic rod can help to realign a bit.


----------

